# More Bird ID's Please



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks so much for helping with those first pics. We've had a tree full of different birds the last few days and really not 100% on their names. Thanks again for any help. gb


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

1st pic, Indigo Bunting


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

don't have my sibleys at work , but thinking last one is an oriole


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> don't have my sibleys at work , but thinking last one is an oriole


 If we're not gonna be specific, I'd say the second pic is a warbler. Very nice pics, but I'm just now trying to learn my birds, and this will help w/ proper ID. Someone correct me


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> Thanks so much for helping with those first pics. We've had a tree full of different birds the last few days and really not 100% on their names. Thanks again for any help. gb


i have 3 of those around here now , one i see i think lives here year round, the one in the 2end or 3rd picture, today is the first day i saw the blue one, wish i could see the orange one, do they use the hummer feeders or just sitting there? , the blue one sat next to my feeder but then went into the rose garden,gonna fill my seed feeder tommorow:doowapsta


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Indigo Bunting
Prothonotary Warbler
Tennessee Warbler
female Orchard Oriole in front/Indigo Bunting in back
Baltimore Oriole


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks again for the ID's!! Here's one more that has us puzzled. It's a solo bird that hangs around with the black birds. We 'think' it's a *yellow headed black bird* but the book doesn't show it in this region. Thanks again for any help.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

found this lil fellar out behing the backyard in the alley this morning


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

i think i found that bird? Scarlet Tanager,​


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

That is a Yellowheaded Blackbird. They pass through our area during migration.


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

got several around here im still trying to get a better look at as 1 is so fast ( kinda color of a female cardnial and maybe a lil smaller ) flys into the thick brush, comes out to get a few seeds and back, another i saw has a black head and looks to be yellow/redish under the neck though under the tail around back and wings kinda brownish/grayish with a couple white steaks along the wings, any ideas?


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

roundman said:


> got several around here im still trying to get a better look at as 1 is so fast ( kinda color of a female cardnial and maybe a lil smaller ) flys into the thick brush, comes out to get a few seeds and back, another i saw has a black head and looks to be yellow/redish under the neck though under the tail around back and wings kinda brownish/grayish with a couple white steaks along the wings, any ideas?


Maybe a Bay-breasted Warbler

http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Bay-breasted_Warbler/id


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

was able to finally id 2 i have here that like the hang out in a bunch of vines near fruit and fruits i put out and a peach tree , photo of where they hang out and link to bird 
http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/gray_catbird/id


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

just took this one of a bird sitting on a woodpile, id? kinda the color of an owl brownish, almost thought it was


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

think i found it ? http://www.allaboutbirds.org/guide/Chuck-wills-widow/id


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

another id? bird was at the hummingbird feeder when i sat there ofcourse my cell phone no count, anyway brid seems to have yellowish breast, head and like a black triangle type necktie and had a white streak on its wing, i know the picture no good but you can see the shape


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

im thinking its an oriole of some kind and just saw what found was a female oriole there a few mins. ago


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

I keep the Orioles off my Hummingbird feeders in the Fall by putting out orange slices for them. Nice pics by the way.


----------

